# Start Here > Welcome >  >  Where to Start

## gab

Congratulations! You have landed on the largest, most informative and friendly website about lucid dreaming.

*Step 1.* (Optional)
Whether you just found us or you have been registered and lurking for a while, we hope you will announce your arrival in the Introduction Zone.

*Step 2.* - How to induce a lucid dream
No matter if you are just starting out, or you have read a bunch of tutorials and watched videos, we suggest you read Tutorials Recommended by DreamView's Team, as they may be quite different from those found on other sites.

One main difference between DV and other dreaming sites is that DreamViews doesn't teach Sleep Paralysis (SP) as one of the necessary steps in achieving a Lucid Dream.

More about Sleep Paralysis (SP) here. And here SP Demystified.

*Step 3.* - We recommend beginners start with the DILD induction method.

No matter if you choose DILD, WILD or DEILD as your first technique, we urge you to read and start with Tutorials recommended by DV Team. (To learn what those acronyms mean, click here)

We picked basic tutorials for these methods as they will teach you the original, unaltered main idea that's behind the technique. It is important to try each technique individually for at least a few weeks and have some success, or come really close to success, before you alter the technique or switch to another method.

You will find that adapting the technique is eventually necessary to make it work best for you, but if you start with an already altered technique you may never know why you lack success. The principle is the same as if you were trying out a new recipe. If you don't follow the recipe properly and consistently you will never know if the original recipe was at fault or if your technique was flawed. The same is true for Lucid Dreaming. 


*Where to get help*

1. Post your question in the forums
        Fastest way to get lots of diverse answers.

2. Join DreamViews Academy
Best way to get personalized guidance from an experienced teacher.        Pick from Intro class, Beginner's class, DILD, WILD, Dream yoga and Advanced.        DreamViews Academy is open to everyone. All you need to do is read the sticky in the forum and make a thread, which will be your workbook to post your questions and receive answers. Works the same as the forum, only it's more personal.


*Fun Stuff*

Join us in the off-topic section and hang out in The Lounge, visit the legendary Senseless Banter, or get involved in an Extended Discussion or post your art in Artist's Corner.

Dreamviews Podcast - Listen to sexy voices of Dreamviews asking questions and giving answers.

Lucid and non-lucid dreaming competition - Join competition for motivation and fun

Looking for information on the Astral Plane or Out-of-Body Experiences (OBE)? Check out Beyond Dreaming.

 <<< click to connect

----------

